# Moby Wrap or Sleepy Wrap?



## BBMcGee

I really want to try wearing this baby, she is my first tho so I don't know which to get? I don't really like slings, I haven't used them, LoL, but they just don't look as 'comfy' to me. So I was going to try a wrap first, but I can't decide between the Moby or the Sleepy wrap. Any recommendations or insight for either? Thanks


----------



## nerdymom

Weelll, I haven't actually worn a BABY yet, but I have practiced with a teddy bear...









A friend gave me a Moby, and I think I'm going to like it. It takes a bit of practice, but I think I have the basics down now. It's a nice wrap because you can use it for newborn-->toddler. The bad thing (I think) is that there is a steeper learning curve than with a pouch or something a little simpler.

The fabric is so soft and I love the colors they have, and DH and I can use the same wrap, which is awsome!

I hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## andi-mama

Stretchy wraps actually aren't so great past 15lbs, so if you really want to get a carrier that lasts I would go for a woven wrap. After awhile, stretchy wraps start to sag under the baby's weight and they become unsupportive and require readjustment every 20 minutes (very annoying!). But they are good for newborns and a great way to cheaply get the "feel" of wrapping!

Honestly, the only real difference between the two brands you specified are the names. There's not much that CAN be different between the two, so just go ahead and pick on (based on price, color, availability, whatever) and go for it


----------



## mochimama

I used the Moby for dd for quite a while (in different positions depending upon her age)--maybe up until about 9 months and I loved it. I never used a Sleepy Wrap, though, so I cant compare.


----------



## buckysprplmonkey

I wore DD#2 until recently. I personally don't like any stretchy wrap after the baby hits about 10-15 lb. They start to feel awkward and droopy. Even with my slings, I prefer non-stretchy ones- cotton and linen woven fabrics are wonderful. I like ring slings and asian style carriers best. My moby got used a few times and has since sat totally unused. I've never used a sleepy wrap- is it stretchy?


----------



## User101

In keeping with the DDC Guidelines, I am moving this to babywearing.


----------



## cotopaxi

From what I understand the two are very similar, although I've never used a Sleepy wrap myself. I have heard that the Sleepy wrap material is a little thicker/warmer.

I agree with pp that stretchy wraps are not great after 10-15 pounds. However, I found mine totally worth it for those early days. (Maybe, admittedly, because my peanut was tiny and didn't reach 15 pounds for a long time!)

A good woven wrap is very appropriate for a newborn and will last your whole babywearing career, through toddlerhood. However, it's not as easy to learn for a newbie and is a bit harder to pop the baby in and out.

So for me, having a stretchy wrap was totally worth it, even for the limited time it was useful. I just wouldn't spend lots of money on one. You can get one used for $20-30 usually on the FSOT over at thebabywearer.com

another brand to think about is the Gypsy Mama Bali Baby Stretch. I have not personally tried this yet but plan to with the next newborn. It is supposedly stretchier but not AS much as the moby or sleepywrap, and therefore lasts longer. Also, it is supposed to be cooler for summer.


----------



## Quirky

I absolutely love a stretchy wrap for a newborn. I used both the Moby and the Sleepy Wraps with my now-8 month old, and although I agree that they're not very useful past about 18-20 pounds, I think they're great before that.

I really like the fabric of the Sleepy Wrap and I love the way the edge rolls in, but I didn't find it as supportive as the Moby. My baby is pretty heavy, and I had to give up using the Sleepy Wrap before she outgrew the Moby.


----------

